# Slipper Spring issues



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Taking a wild guess, missing leafs usually means they broke first, then the center bolt broke, and the axle shifted(or the axle shifted, shearing the center bolt. 

Did the wrapper break?

Do you do a pre-trip inspection on your springs? 

Crazy Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I quit leaf springs years ago because of similar problems. Switch over to tork flex axles and your troubles will be over.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm no big fan of slipper springs, but they are effective and simple. Springs are an item that is often overlooked diring "pre-trip" inspections. I really only do an in depth inspection once a year when i check brakes and repack bearings. I don't like to see rust on springs, so I regularly (every year or two) pull the spring pack apart and make sure they are good to go between the leaves and that the center pin is in good condition. I know i do more by way of preventative maintenance than most, but i have a wife that gets especially, lets just say 'uncivilized,' anytime we're delayed due to a mechanical failure. I have learned my lesson.

If you really think its a spring issue, you could simply repalce with quality springs, or convert easily to a shackle spring set-up.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Get a Dexter axle.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

jim lyon said:


> I quit leaf springs years ago because of similar problems. Switch over to tork flex axles and your troubles will be over.


DITTO... I have 300 thousand miles on a swinger trailer (torsion axle) and have not had one issue in over 20 years besides those caused by the guy who puts nails and bolts on the road so I can support the local tire shop.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Roland said:


> Taking a wild guess, missing leafs usually means they broke first, then the center bolt broke, and the axle shifted(or the axle shifted, shearing the center bolt.
> 
> Did the wrapper break?
> 
> ...


I do pretrip inspections. Once I notice uneven tire wear I should have just pulled it apart for an indepth inspection. As it turns when I pulled the other spring set off the opposing side the wrapper was broke loose on it, but center bolt still intact. I ordered new springs from ******* and should have it all back together this Saturday.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

RAK said:


> Get a Dexter axle.


Good call. I did that 2 years ago. Im actually not impressed with Dexter axles and am not sure how Dexter axles will help my broken ubolt/spring issue. Please enlighten me on that.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

KPeacock said:


> I'm no big fan of slipper springs, but they are effective and simple. Springs are an item that is often overlooked diring "pre-trip" inspections. I really only do an in depth inspection once a year when i check brakes and repack bearings. I don't like to see rust on springs, so I regularly (every year or two) pull the spring pack apart and make sure they are good to go between the leaves and that the center pin is in good condition. I know i do more by way of preventative maintenance than most, but i have a wife that gets especially, lets just say 'uncivilized,' anytime we're delayed due to a mechanical failure. I have learned my lesson.
> 
> If you really think its a spring issue, you could simply repalce with quality springs, or convert easily to a shackle spring set-up.


Its tough to keep rust off springs in the wild north east where they use 20 ton of sand and 15 ton of salt every 5 miles this time of year.

I do as much pretrip as I feel I need to which is nothing more than looking at stuff. Ubolts in place and look tight. Nothing out of ordinary. Apparently not the case. Should I start smacking the ubolt plate to check for movement during pretrips? I really dont need to waste time pulling apart my springs for cleaning, lubing and bolt back together annually though I have thought about just simply replacing the all spings and Ubolts once a year now as I just did this 18 months ago when I put in my new axles.

I have also considered switching them to shackle spring style with the axle under the springs instead of on top but that means I have to buy more axles as the ones I have are drop axles. It also makes me think about just parting ways with this trailer and buying a 10 ton dozer trailer for hauling my loader. Though I think its overkill to buy a trailer that weighs 6.5k just to haul a 7k loader.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> I quit leaf springs years ago because of similar problems. Switch over to tork flex axles and your troubles will be over.


I was waiting for you to mention the tork flex axles. I hear that if you overload them, they are instantly ruined. 

How do they hold up with going across tractor ruts in fields with a loader on it?


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

BMAC said:


> Its tough to keep rust off springs in the wild north east where they use 20 ton of sand and 15 ton of salt every 5 miles this time of year.
> 
> 
> I have also considered switching them to shackle spring style with the axle under the springs instead of on top but that means I have to buy more axles as the ones I have are drop axles.


We're no strangers to road salt here in Michigan! it certainly makes for some time consimung repairs when every bit of hardware is rusted in palce...then again, you can save weight be skipping the lock washers :lpf:

There must be something about yuor axles that i have not seen before if you're unable to just change from spring over to spring under. Everything i have seen and done this to involved doing little more than drilling new locating holes for the spring center pins and rebolting hardware. maybe relocating spring perches depending on set-up. It's amazing waht a difference just a few inches can make when loading and unloading a trailer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

BMAC said:


> I was waiting for you to mention the tork flex axles. I hear that if you overload them, they are instantly ruined.
> 
> How do they hold up with going across tractor ruts in fields with a loader on it?


I have had two bobcat trailers, each of which had numerous spring issues which I believe were related to how easily the trailer would high center in rough off road conditions putting undue stress on the leaf spring set up. We had the axles replaced with tork flex axles and haven't had another issue with them in the nearly 10 years since. My opinion is leaf spring axles just aren't designed for the rigors of the tough off-road conditions beekeepers often put the through like a tork flex axle. We currently run 3 such trailers and have yet to have a single issue with any of them, the only downside is your machines ride a bit higher and require longer ramps for loading/unloading.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I dont mind the height adjustment. In fact after having this lowboy style trailer I prefer a deckover design. Never had issues running equipment on and off deck overs. I think to have tork flex axles installed I would have to have the underside of my trailer modified to support those axles.

If I were to run standard shack style springs I still need new axles as my axles are drop axles. I guess I could have a new perch welded on top side of axle tube and another perch added to front for shackle mounting. For now I will stick with the current configuration as I am heading to my bees in ~7 days. Time enough to put everything back together.

Love the comment about the lock washers. I am still considering the 10 ton trailer. Maybe a nice addition for a 10 wheeler.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

B, just south of you is a big tex dealer, in PA they carry both bumper and gooseneck trailers. That is where I picked mine up. Have had no issues with it, 25 ft - 22500 lb deckover gooseneck. $7500, but well worth it.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Your axles are oil bath axles?

Big Tex are nice trailers. The 10 ton tag trailer I looked at is from CAM. Its 11,500. A little pricey for a tag trailer. I will have to look at the trailer place in Pa. I don't mind running there to get it. Time for a new trailer anyway. I think I will just try and get thru this spring season with it for now.

Whats the name of the trailer place you bought from?


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

yes dexter oil bath, have a nice clear axle cap/plug to check the oil level, ensuring easy/ adequate lubrication. like I said the trailer was $7500.

http://www.trailersuperstore.com/about-all-pro/manufacturers/big-tex-trailers


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.trailersuperstore.com/tr...x-8-5-x-25-equipment-trailer-22-5k-heavy-duty


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

same trailer as mine, but mine is a gooseneck. I checked ebay for prices, found it cheaper, called them, told them what I could get it for from other store, they matched it.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like a reasonable plan. Ill call Big Tex direct and ask them. They are cheaper on site for sure.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

BMAC said:


> Good call. I did that 2 years ago. Im actually not impressed with Dexter axles and am not sure how Dexter axles will help my broken ubolt/spring issue. Please enlighten me on that.


We use dexter leaf springs on and off road with no problems. One trailer has to be at least 20 years old with no problems. Tires still wear out evenly.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Oil bath are nice axles. Easy and clean maintenance if they dont leak.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

My axles are grease type axles. I am not sure manufacturer of springs. I just order the ones I need from ******* trailer supply. I'm still thinking about upgrading trailers after I bring all bees home for season, in which case they will be oil bathed bearings. The part I am not impressed about with their axles is the machining portion of spindle. Actually where the bearings ride, one of the axles is excessively tight and the beveled portion is not as nicely beveled as I have seen on other spindles. Kind of crudely machined IMO. I cant really blame the bearing tightness on Dexter yet as it could be the junk Chinese bearings readily available in our country.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I believe Mr. Lyon is onto something. My son and I also work on dumptrucks. The off road abuse demands oversized springs. The IH springs are not as big as the Mack springs, and fail sooner and more often. Derate your equipment when going off road.

Crazy Roland


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Another good point to trade in the ol 6 ton for a 10 ton. I am not going to unload and drive my loader over a mile to get to some of my hives off road.


----------

